# A FIX for the HP Touchpad Wifi Problem (If you have a laptop)



## iBen95111 (Nov 24, 2011)

Edit: If you're wondering why i have this gravatar I configured it for Battlefield 3 but apparently all sites use Gravatar now, lol

My TouchPad consistently had issues connecting to my netgear router, which happened to be in the living room.
When I started walking away from it, about 20 feet away the connection and link speed just dropped dead.

Here's the fix:
If you have a spare laptop, no matter how old it is or how crunky it is, the two requirements are to just have Windows 7 on it and a wifi card.
Just a side note, if you want to carry a main laptop into the room which completely defeats the point of using the Touchpad, it works too.
Place it in the room where you want to use your Touchpad, and hook it up via Wi-Fi to your router.
Next, install this software:
http://virtualrouter.codeplex.com/
It's a simple program, just download, install and customize it when you open the program.
Extremely easy to use, type in what password you'd like and it's secured by WPA2.
Click start and you should be able to get a good signal.

Hope this helped!


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hmm, this appears to turn your old (unused) laptop into a wifi repeater (range extender). Nice! I was having wifi issues at my house (really weak signals in some rooms furthest from my router which was in an office at one end). I bought a Diamond range extender through one of the "daily deals" sites for less than $30. Basically did the same steps you did with the old laptop running the application you downloaded. Voila... wifi access all the way outside my house.


----------

